# suprised how clean i was able to get them



## splante (Nov 3, 2010)

this picture right from the site


----------



## splante (Nov 3, 2010)

second picture with a little cleaninf from hose and brushes  not bad but still dirty and dull


----------



## splante (Nov 3, 2010)

last picture after dishwasher  no damage done colors are bright again..iam impressed how well they came out


----------



## div2roty (Nov 3, 2010)

> dishwasher


 
 doesn't that get too hot for bottles?


----------



## peejrey (Nov 3, 2010)

I hope not!!![] 
 Every month or 2 thats haw i give-em a good polish/clean-up!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 3, 2010)

Works on ACL pint glasses (wife collects them), why not sodas?


----------



## splante (Nov 4, 2010)

our dishwasher has switches for high heat low heat ,heavy duty or lite wash


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 4, 2010)

That's great, the colors came out so good they look touched up. No, I'm not saying they were, just that the came out really good. Nice work!


----------



## Bixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey splante, what is your dishwasher secret? Those look awesome, I am sure I have some ACLs that could use a cleaning...... what temp, what soap, etc?


----------



## Stardust (Nov 7, 2010)

They do look great. I know that I use white vinegar in my dishwasher when my drinking glasses start looking not clean and sparkly. Now, I'll have to try all the bottles and see what happens. []


----------



## splante (Nov 9, 2010)

used a "finish" powerball tablet.....med heat...reg wash cycle.did not use the heavy cycle but dont think it woul of mattered.....some were concerned about the heat but it worked out for me with out the drying cycle...no damage no loss of the acl....might want to expierment with a beat up common first.......


----------



## green dragon (Nov 14, 2010)

Fascinating  info here. 

  I have yet to try it ( have to get some  bottles together and see - no dishwasher in my apartment, but  at parents or g/fs  

  I do know that  during my younger, at-home years, when we used to have character glasses ( think old McDonalds  stuff ) and they would get discolored sitting around unused ( sulphur water does not help either ), that dishwasher would clean em up like new, with no damage at all, so when I saw this it was a ' why did not I think of this" moment. 

  still awaiting  to try it - and wish I could find bottles 'in the wild' like those, WOW ! 

  ~ AL


----------



## Stardust (Dec 3, 2010)

"Finish powerball," sounds like a lucky lottery ticket to me will have to try it on some dirty bottles I just pulled out from up in the attic that my ex husband had hidden in a spot that no one would have even thought to look . He used to dig up roads for the town many moons ago. Too bad we sold most of them at yard sale long ago. Nothing special in the box though, but they are dirty.


----------



## splante (Dec 24, 2010)

how did it work out for you


----------



## JustinBarley (Dec 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  splante
> 
> used a "finish" powerball tablet.....med heat...reg wash cycle.did not use the heavy cycle but dont think it woul of mattered.....some were concerned about the heat but it worked out for me with out the drying cycle...no damage no loss of the acl....might want to expierment with a beat up common first.......


 Very nice. Thanks for sharing i`ll be sure to try it on some old beat up bottles i have stored


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 4, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea but I have to say I've washed some glasses with ACL in the dishwasher and over time - maybe a few months - the colour does wash off. I'd try this method as an initial cleaner but not as maintenance cleaning.

 Just MHO.

 Brian


----------



## JustinBarley (Jan 7, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  bne74honda
> 
> This sounds like a great idea but I have to say I've washed some glasses with ACL in the dishwasher and over time - maybe a few months - the colour does wash off. I'd try this method as an initial cleaner but not as maintenance cleaning.
> 
> ...


 You might wanna try it on different settings/cleaning agents ... some of the products do wash off the colours ....


----------



## splante (Jan 9, 2011)

yes I agree would'nt want to wash them over and aver is the dishwasher....I have also Heard the you can use Denture cleaner on the inside of botltles,has anyone tired that?


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 11, 2011)

I've tried the denture cleaner with limited success. I let it soak for 2 days and can't say it was great. Like so many things involving bottles, it depends on what kind of dump/hole they come from. I've dug city dumps where you find old tires, bricks, metal etc and those usually need heavy cleaning whereas farm dumps more often than not cough up glass that can be cleaned to a sparkle with an ammonia cleaner and a little elbow grease.

 When I set out to clean, I lay out a variety of cleansers and tools and just dig in. There is a fair bit of controversy surrounding tumbling but I for one plan on investing in a machine sooner than later. I think everyone must, like me, have those few bottles that would just beam if the haze was removed.

 I've had the best results using copper cuttings with a cleanser and just shaking/spinning by hand.

 Brian


----------



## splante (Feb 12, 2011)

didnt have much luck with the denture cleaner either,


----------

